# Broken Camera?



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been running the latest Gingeriitus roms without any issues up until a few days ago when I went to use my camera and it wouldn't work. When I click to launch the camera, the phone acts like its going to launch the camera, then it just goes back to the homescreen. No force closes or anything. The same applies to the camcorder, rear and front cameras. 
I've also tried wiping clean and installing the rom fresh. Still no luck

Any ideas?


----------



## Skeet43169 (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a fix for that easy to do also it's on here and mikmik somewhere


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

ahh thanks. For some reason when I saw that thread I just figured there was an issue with the camera only in Gtalk. I dumb.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aoenone said:


> I've been running the latest Gingeriitus roms without any issues up until a few days ago when I went to use my camera and it wouldn't work. When I click to launch the camera, the phone acts like its going to launch the camera, then it just goes back to the homescreen. No force closes or anything. The same applies to the camcorder, rear and front cameras.
> I've also tried wiping clean and installing the rom fresh. Still no luck
> 
> Any ideas?


If you go to the Mik Mik forums and search for the Thread: "Flashable G-talk/Camera Fix" there is a download that will resolve the issue. I did it a few days back and the camera is now fine.


----------



## andrew.wood1115 (Aug 30, 2011)

Somebody posted saying to go under settings>date&time and uncheck automatic...then change the date to 8/1/2011 and relaunch the camera...it worked for me. Sounds crazy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

